
Show HN: DAppBridge – Ethereum Oracle Service - edf13
https://github.com/dAppBridge/dAppBridge-Client
======
edf13
dAppBridge was developed as a solution for 2 major problems with smart
contracts...

1\. The ease of getting data into dApps - existing Oracles make this process
complex

2\. The inability to automate your dApp (E.g. Missing setTimout function)

So after several weeks of testing and development we have now launched on the
Ethereum mainnet and Kovan testnet.

The aim has always been to simplify the process - which hopefully we've
achieved with our simple extensions to Solidity, e.g.

setTimeout(string callback_method, uint32 timeout)

And...

callURL(string callback_method, string external_url, string external_params,
[string json_extract_elemen])

All data and callbacks are secured - and we've a major new feature currently
in final testing to enhance on our trust model.

